# Creasy Greens



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is funny that when I went looking for a recipe for "creasy greens"... well there was not much out there ??!!?? :dunno:

My mom called and said they had a bunch of Creasy to bring me. (Yummy) So I thought I would share ... anyone else looking for them???

Creasy Greens... Say WHAT??


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you eaten Allans (canned) field peas? Half the size of black eyes, and 3x as tasty. I hunt 'em, along with canned turnip & mustard greens. 

Those field peas are sometimes called ******* caviar. They're good.


----------

